# Do Artificial Sweeteners Make You Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanted to talk about artificial sweeteners today because I’ve noticed that there’s a lot of confusion and misconceptions revolving around these non-caloric sweeteners. Artificial sweeteners and the huge list of products sweetened with them are marketed to you relentlessly as “healthy foods” or “healthier” than sugar or corn syrup sweetened products. But are they [...]

*Read More...*


----------

